# tivo over internet



## peterhi

Folks,
I own several properties and I go between two locations in NY City and Long Island. Can I share/transfer between both sites via the Intranet? Both locations are connected by cable, the LI location has two Tivo's networked together and that location works fine, but I cannot see the second site through Tivo but all three boxes are listed in the Tivio Desk top.
Any ideas?


----------



## half.italian

Check out TivoAnywhere or Slingbox

I haven't tried either myself, but looks like what you are looking for


----------

